# Questions about octo/brolly/boxes...



## Stig (Jun 6, 2014)

Hi,

quick questions about octagonal modifiers, all the octobrollybox versions...

1, which way do you prefer the octobox to be lit up (and is there a difference)?
what I mean, I found basically the same shape/size octobox, but one has an umbrella like pole in the middle, closed back, the strobe sits behind the diffuser and aims back on a reflective inner back... the other has a hole in the back, with the strobe aiming at an (inner) diffuser screen (so it doesn't block the light and is naturally more accessible)

2, is there a big difference in light quality between an umbrella and the closed version (brollybox)? what is your preference? 

3, is there any significant difference between octobox (like example 1, a,) vs a brolly box (2, b,)?
seems quite similar to me (except that the strobe/speedlite is sort of in a way), but the cost isn't... the brolly box is much cheaper

4, is it a significant advantage going from a 80cm (32inch) umbrella/octobox to a 110cm one (43inch)?
I understand that distance to subject matters and the relatively larger area gives a softer light... but is it a big real world difference? 


I know that many answers start with it depends", but anyway,* thank you* for any insight 




examples:
1, a, http://098776d263023324e4ab-83dce928c02d69c5e386bf35b135c77e.r38.cf6.rackcdn.com/01cc604e2cbc4072e606cbc592fb56fa_10153000725_4db7b38958_z.jpg
1, b, http://www.x-skong.com/queam/picture/VE0129-6.jpg

2, a, http://ebay.doufin.com/photos/lightup/umbrella-softbox-2-1.jpg vs regular shot through
2, b, http://img.auctiva.com/imgdata/8/6/8/4/6/5/webimg/399741761_o.jpg?nc=436 vs regular reflective


----------



## wickidwombat (Jun 6, 2014)

big difference

a shoot through umbrella throws light everywhere and can be hard to control, good for starting out with lighting though
and also good where you want lots of light, for example lighting a large group you can set up say 3 speedlights spaced evenly accross the front with shoot throughs and get a nice even light for a whole large group.

the closed brolly boxes give you more control of the light in that the edge of the light is more defined and you can often add grids to further cut the light this is often more important when shooting low key as you often want very specific control of where the light is going so a shoot through umbrella is not a good choice.

so its not really a case of which is better but a case of which is needed for a particular situation


----------



## skoobey (Jul 9, 2014)

1.It shooting back towards it self does give a softer light in theory, and requires a lower light stand, and may give you more movability if you have a not high enough light stand, or are working in space with low ceiling. Depends on the exact deisgn, no it's not the same, but both may do what you need them to.

2. Brolly has a much more directional light, and you can often buy them with grids, or even make ones. There are lot's of umbrellas from shoot through to silver, gold, white... Remember, silver one will give more power form your light source, as there is less diffusion, but it is a harder light. I'd avoid gold unless for specialty projects, and gels and umbrellas don't mix well.

3. Cheaper, and easier to assemble, travel with and store. I have a octobox and am planing to go for a brolly. About light quality, well different manufacturers, different designs, but in general let's say there isn't much of a difference IF both have silver inside, one small diffusor, one large diffusor(in front). But I think most Brollys have only one diffusor(the large one), so unless it's white on the inside, it'll give slightly harder light.

4. It is a big difference in SURFACE, and that's what counts. I have 60cm beauty dish, 100cm umbrella and 150cm octa box, and other softboxes and modifiers, but these are the "round ones". I prefer square. 

What I would say is simply try everything before you buy. If your friend has a similar thing, or a camera store nearby has a similar thing etc.


----------



## Hannes (Jul 13, 2014)

As for size of the modifiers, what lights will you be using? If it is standard speedlights a 120cm octabox works but the amount of light is pretty limited as is a bigger silver reflective umbrella (160cm). I've tried both and they are certainly useable but expect to have to crank the flash/ISO or open up your aperture.

If you haven't played with off camera flash before I'd say get yourself two white shoot through umbrellas, 40"/100cm are ideal to learn with, two light stands and two holders though I'd get the bowens compatible speedlight ones for when you want to start experiment with soft boxes. Phottix make a nice version as does cotswoldsphoto on ebay if you are in the UK, in fact I'm pretty certain it is the same holder.


----------



## Skirball (Jul 15, 2014)

Stig said:


> Hi,
> 
> quick questions about octagonal modifiers, all the octobrollybox versions...
> 
> ...



The answer to this applies to several of your other questions. The cheap brolly's aren't much more than a reflective umbrella with a diffuser on the end, where as the Octo is a more traditional soft box that you shoot through. As someone mentioned above, it comes down to portability, setup/tear down time. The brollys setup almost as quick as an umbrella; I never take my softboxes apart, it takes too long. If I travel, I use the brolly. At home, I prefer the softboxes, because my flash is accessible at the back.

As far as light quality, they're essentially the same. I'm sure it varies by manufacture. but I was surprised to find that mine attenuate the light about the same. Technically my brollyboxes have better light, in that there is less of a hotspot in the center. But the only time I see this is in spectral highlights, and it's rare that the highlight is big enough to be noticeable. Even if it is, it takes 2 seconds in Photoshop to fix it. I see no difference in the softness, though I find the boxes to feather a bit better. I use cheap softboxes (Fotodiox, really well made for the cost) and cheaper brollys (cheapest I can find).

The effect of different shapes/sizes depends on your subject. Softness is a relative term, dependent on the size of your light vs size of your subject. I wouldn't worry too much about shape to begin with. Photographers that like dramatic lighting often have various sizes and shapes so you can really control your lighting relative to your subject, or a specific shape to catchlights and spectral highlights. Just get a couple of rectangles to start with - they work well with speedlights, easy to manage, and feather well.


----------

